# Difficult handicapped pax...hard to get in car



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Trying to get in car at 3:13 am. Peeing out of bag...


















Ten minutes now...

Difficult fit into a Prius

















Stuck..

Finally in

Had to take apart wheelchair

16 minutes plus to put pax in car

(Blocking address)

finally at.. destination but now I'm trying to put the wheelchair together that was in my trunk...









I finally assembled the wheelchair

Unfortunately the passenger actually peed in my car!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

We are not personal Car attendants and are not required to help anyone in the car. All Riders need to be able to enter and exit the vehicle on their own or with the help of a PCA.

BTW YoungKim ... I swear you have more drama with your passengers than anyone I know. Chicago has a Million paratransit transportation services, don't feel bad turning down the ones that are far beyond above and beyond being a rideshare driver


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

dauction said:


> We are not personal Car attendants and are not required to help anyone in the car. All Riders need to be able to enter and exit the vehicle on their own or with the help of a PCA.
> 
> BTW YoungKim ... I swear you have more drama with your passengers than anyone I know. Chicago has a Million paratransit transportation services, don't feel bad turning down the ones that are far beyond above and beyond being a rideshare driver












Urine all over my backseat!

I'm so grossed out!









This was one of the worst experiences I've ever had... I'm logging off and going home


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Difficult handicapped pax...hard to get in car


Sorry to hear of your difficulties Kim. :frown: It appears a lot worse than I imagined.

In answer to the question, "Is Uber Assist worthwhile?"  This was my answer and vision of Uber Assist back in May 2017.

Simple answer - No.

Long answer as follows -
The pay rate is exactly the same as that for an able bodied person. In other words, there is NO financial incentive to do this.

Picture this scenario:-
You arrive at the pickup point and your pax is in a wheelchair - on the other side of the busy street - which they can't cross, due to an elevated median strip.

You have never done this before. So, you communicate with the pax that you will need to go around the block and will be another 5 minutes due to traffic.

You finally arrive to pick up the pax (they would never be on a busy CBD street, would they?) Now, you went to the fantastic Uber Assist 5 minute induction course, but the details are a little sketchy.

The pax expects you to know, how to help him or her from the chair into the car, and wow, you had better not touch her where you shouldn't.

So, after 5 minutes you have helped the pax into the car, but come hell or high water you cannot quite remember how to fold the wheelchair, let alone how to put it in the boot!

A police car has now pulled up because you are blocking the traffic, and a crowd begins to mill around, eagerly awaiting your next blunder. Several members of the crowd are filming and recording your every move on their phones to be uploaded to Facebook and YouTube.

Fortunately, one of the cops takes pity on you and helps you get the wheelchair into your boot. However he is a bit rough around the edges, and in his eagerness to get the traffic flowing he has slammed the boot lid which has in turn buckled one of the wheels on the wheelchair. Unfortunately, that is your responsibility.

15 minutes has now elapsed since you initially pulled up for the pax. You get into the car. You are sweating profusely. You look down and it appears the pax has been rifling through your personal items in the glovebox and the console.

The cop is now getting really impatient and waves you on your way. You finally start the trip. The destination is 2 kms to the train station. :smiles:

Hell yeah! Go for it:smiles: Think of the 5 stars


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> View attachment 512438
> 
> 
> Urine all over my backseat!
> ...


Well, you're smart enough to document it.

Next Vehicle LEATHER SEATS (fake leather) . Cloth seats absorbed body odors as well


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

dauction said:


> Well, you're smart enough to document it.
> 
> Next Vehicle LEATHER SEATS (fake leather) . Cloth seats absorbed body odors as well


@dauction ....sigh I'm documenting it right now. Unfortunately the gentleman was also mentally ill. He kept on asking me if I knew somebody named Mikey. And then when I said I no idea, he replied "sure you do!" "For sure you got to know him"... Kept mumbling...He then said something about having $10,000 on him. I don't know what for. Then he kept on telling me that he loved me. And then we're going to hang out sometime soon. It was the most bizarre conversation I ever had on Uber. 



Who is John Galt? said:


> Sorry to hear of your difficulties Kim. :frown: It appears a lot worse than I imagined.
> 
> In answer to the question, "Is Uber Assist worthwhile?"  This was my answer and vision of Uber Assist back in May 2017.
> 
> ...


@Who is John Galt? My up.net bro... My sunny disposition has gotten cloudy right now... For the very first time on Up.net, I feel too upset to text type right now... I'm going to drive home and start cleaning my back seat out. My car smells like a porta potty.. I really was trying so hard to be nice and do the kind thing. This definitely abruptly stopped my work shift tonight.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @dauction ....sigh I'm documenting it right now. Unfortunately the gentleman was also mentally ill. He kept on asking me if I knew somebody named Mikey. And then when I said I no idea, he replied "sure you do!" "For sure you got to know him"... Kept mumbling...He then said something about having $10,000 on him. I don't know what for. Then he kept on telling me that he loved me. And then we're going to hang out sometime soon. It was the most bizarre conversation I ever had on Uber.
> 
> 
> @Who is John Galt? My up.net bro... My sunny disposition has gotten cloudy right now... For the very first time on Up.net, I feel too upset to text type right now... I'm going to drive home and start cleaning my back seat out. My car smells like a porta potty.. I really was trying so hard to be nice and do the kind thing. This definitely abruptly stopped my work shift tonight.


lol .. Hey YoungKim.. I drove Paratransit in Minnesota for 10 years and had a lot of passengers like that. pee bag always leaking (we can just hose the bus down though) and the Mental illness like your passenger. I had a gentleman that would always ask you the same 10 questions .. what's your name, where did you go to High School etc.. sad and kind of funny. as I got to know him I would say ..Jim, you asked me that question yesterday you have to ask me a new one today...and it was as if you could see his brain go into after drive trying to ask a new question.

and he would eventually find a new question ..and then finish off his usual list of questions :laugh:

empathy and also teaching and learning for both of us. You'd make a great paratransit driver ..you have to care enough to overlook what they cant control


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> View attachment 512438
> 
> 
> Urine all over my backseat!
> ...


You can thank the hospital, i honestly have canceled on pax asap before from them for many reasons.

Its really sad. As a X driver only, you must know the difference on pick ups. However.

Taking to the hospitals is different. I feel more compelled. But now i drive food only sadly.

Driven pregnant women about to give birth in DT, people bleeding out of there heads from falling.

Women bleeding from her foot from dropping a wine bottle on there foot and falling.

Multiple shooting scenes, 1000's of horrible car accidents, suicides.

Never had a puker destroy my ride, or threat yet.

Speak up for yourself!

Bottom line. Just like Corporate would say to you after you get fired from them. &#129300;


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Trying to get in car at 3:13 am. Peeing out of bag...
> View attachment 512431
> 
> 
> ...


Where are the hell are you driving man ?! You do have some issues with the paxes every second week. Don't you think not to drive in some particular neighborhoods?

And I'm not quite get why did you take pictures when you tried to put this homeless guy into your car?



Who is John Galt? said:


> Sorry to hear of your difficulties Kim. :frown: It appears a lot worse than I imagined.
> 
> In answer to the question, "Is Uber Assist worthwhile?"  This was my answer and vision of Uber Assist back in May 2017.
> 
> ...


Uber required to provide option like an Uber assist by the law( It doesn't work but who cares?)

You cannot block the traffic like that no matter who you are picking up. (You can block the bike lane if you are picking up a disable person, but you cannot block the traffic for that reason).



WindyCityAnt said:


> You can thank the hospital, i honestly have canceled on pax asap before from them for many reasons.
> 
> Its really sad. As a X driver only, you must know the difference on pick ups. However.
> 
> ...


Picking up from hospital is ok by my opinion, you can be sure what you not gonna have a blood all over your car. Driving somebody else to emergency, no thank you I will pass on that opportunity.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

With Uber requiring all drivers and pax to wear masks, why on earth would you think you need to touch a urinebag-spilling pax's wheelchair, much less bump uglies with them by squeezing them into your car, and even WORSE: risk getting urine all over your back seat?

The warning signs were there from the first second. That person was a danger to your own personal health, for numerous reasons. Not excluding: potentially being a setup to get robbed/carjacked at 3am in Chicago via the "help the urinebag wheelchair disaster get in your car" ruse. IN CHICAGO.

#1 rule for driving rideshare at those hours: never get out of your car to help someone get into your car. Just don't get out of your car.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I wouldn't touch that ride with Sir Lancelot's lance.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dauction said:


> I had a gentleman that would always ask you the same 10 questions


He obviously didn't remember you from before.

I have an aunt who's in an assisted living facility. She has almost no short term memory any more. I visited her a few years ago, and during those couple of hours, she asked me some questions more than once. I just patiently answered. There was no point in telling her we had already talked about that stuff -- she didn't remember that part of the conversation.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

MikhailCA said:


> Uber required to provide option like an Uber assist by the law( It doesn't work but who cares?)
> 
> You cannot block the traffic like that no matter who you are picking up. (You can block the bike lane if you are picking up a disable person, but you cannot block the traffic for that reason).


Thanks for the clarification, but in fiction, the writer rules. 

What I wrote was a postulated sequence or development of events. That's why I prefaced it with:

"Picture this scenario:-"

.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

@Young Kim this is all on you. The signs are all there for a problem ride, 3:13am wheel chair pick up with urine bag!!!!!!!!!!! C'mon man, UBER does not have a "GOOD SAMARITAN" badge, with last week drunken passenger that passed out in the street, and now this, seriously you need to re-think your strategy here. Now you are going home in a urine stench to clean out a strangers body fluids and hope for the elusive $150.00 clean up fee. Is this what you come to? Seriously. A lot of money was wasted on this ride, even more on opportunities lost. On top of that you exposed yourself to numerous liabilities.

No, not me, pass on the ride, in hope of better one, heck even a shorty round the block $3.75 would have been 10X better, continue driving and getting paid. No clean up, no fighting UBER to get the clean up fee no worries.

Besides, there are services out there for this type of situations, though not sure if they are working at 3:13AM, also, whoever requested the ride should have seen that the car might have been a bit small for the need at hand. @Young Kim stop being a doormat to society's derelicts, they don't care about you. You need to own up, your car your rules.

Too bad that UPNET does not have badges either, as you are getting up there with your weekly drama stories, can't deny that I often look forward to your nightly adventure story time.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> View attachment 512438
> 
> 
> Urine all over my backseat!
> ...


Walmart has seat covers for 15.00$, get two for the back.
What is your acceptance and cancellation rate?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

LOL. This is funny.
Your stupidity ! 
Drive off. Cancel the ride. Tell them hey you need a plus size car to fit your chair.
Move onto your next passenger.
Now with that piss all over i would of laughed my ass off ! Snapped a few pics sent them to a few driver friends.
I would of charged 5 dollars for wasted time . This is very funny to me. A driver that picks a person up with piss all over for sure deserves what they got . If a chair does not fit your not refusing a ride . It does not fit.
And piss is a bio hazard safety concern equals a cancel .
This video lol. Something like what you did. But you new the guy had piss allover .




You had a bad night it made my day reading this .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Do either Uber or Lyft require the driver to get out and help?

The District of Columbia does require that cab and limousine drivers assist handicapped passengers into and out of the vehicle without charge.

If you drive away from the wheelchair bound customer and he does complain, my money is on de-activation, no questions asked.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This is all on you brother. You choose to pick up this client. If you ever see a colostomy bag or any other type of instance just drive away. You saw this client pee on the sidewalk , and then spent 18 minutes TRYING to get him into your car. You knew it was a possibility and yet you chose to let him pee in your car.
I would have spent 8 seconds driving away and canceling with the note "He was peeing on the sidewalk as I pulled up"


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

WTF are you doing making pickups at 3am in Chicago? Are you trying to collect on a life insurance policy or something?

Was this a hospital pickup? If so, why would you take that ride at all?

I don't see a mask in any of the photos. Was he wearing one?

Seriously, Dude. If this happened to a rookie, I would sympathize. But I think you need therapy for your co-dependent disorder. If that happened to me, I would take a long hard look in the mirror and at least figure out how to avoid that in the future. If you keep this up it's only a matter of time before something irreparably tragic happens to you.

I just hope Mr. Pissbag didn't give you the 'Rona or some other virus. Are you exposed to any relatives at home?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Don't worry my brother @Young Kim .
Uber will pay you cleaning fees $20.
Don't consider that it is too small. It is actually 1,466.45 Indian Rupee. 
Basic need living costs such as food, water and shelter costs you around 15000 to 20000 Rupee for a month. So basically, you are getting living costs for more than 2 days.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Holy cow, Kim. What a horrendous experience. This guy should be taking med transport not Uber. 

While I’ve picked up pax in wheelchairs before, I always asked if they could lift themselves up to get into my SUV. I never took a part a wheelchair, as it looks like you did. Yes, I’d put the wheelchair in the hatch and open the doors for the pax, but I never helped to lift anyone. 

Reading your story makes me so thankful that no one ever peed, puked or left any bodily functions in my car. It also reminds me I don’t miss driving pax. 

Hope today is better for ya. Put vinegar and water on your seats to clean them out.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Put vinegar and water on your seats to clean them out.


I guess it is better to use cleaning service in order to show receipt for cleaning fees.
That's why I want to put a leather seat cover over my seat but I have no idea it would be effective.

Oh... You are using new mask today..


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Trying to get in car at 3:13 am. Peeing out of bag...
> View attachment 512431
> 
> 
> ...


"Disabled" is the appropriate term.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I guess it is better to use cleaning service in order to show receipt for cleaning fees.
> That's why I want to put a leather seat cover over my seat but I have no idea it would be effective.
> 
> Oh... You are using new mask today..


Yes but to get the smell out ASAP, he could still use vinegar and water. Since it's Sunday, are there any detailing places open? The longer he waits to clean off the seats, the more permanent damage to the seats.

Haha on new mask. I changed it to a cloth mask from the disposable one. &#128522;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Don't worry my brother @Young Kim .
> Uber will pay you cleaning fees $20.
> Don't consider that it is too small. It is actually 1,466.45 Indian Rupee.
> Basic need living costs such as food, water and shelter costs you around 15000 to 20000 Rupee for a month. So basically, you are getting living costs for more than 2 days.


I don't think Young Kim is pre occupied about the cleaning fees, he has a almost prefect credit score with 6 digit+ credit access :thumbup:


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

ADA clearly states that we are not required to assist. If the passenger cannot physically use the service then we are not required by law to transport them.

Liability far outweighs Karma of not helping them under this circumstance. If you slipped and couldn't safely help them in the car... Who you think is getting sued... No thank you.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Drivingforfun said:


> ADA clearly states that we are not required to assist. If the passenger cannot physically use the service then we are not required by law to transport them.
> 
> Liability far outweighs Karma of not helping them under this circumstance. If you slipped and couldn't safely help them in the car... Who you think is getting sued... No thank you.
> 
> View attachment 512533


Touching a pax for any reason is just begging to get sued (eventually).

I go back to my anecdote of the passed out drunk girl: if she gets raped or physically attacked in any way in her unconscious state, those bruises on her arm from you attempting to help her into or out of her car - along with your DNA on her body - just means you are a primary suspect. She can't remember anything, and no witnesses = you're going to jail.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> My sunny disposition has gotten cloudy right now... For the very first time on Up.net, I feel too upset to text type right now... I'm going to drive home and start cleaning my back seat out. My car smells like a porta potty.. I really was trying so hard to be nice and do the kind thing. This definitely abruptly stopped my work shift tonight.


We will all become cynical and jaded on a long enough timeline driving UBER/LYFT-- especially when you put your best foot forward, and the mothership just throws dog-shit and lies in your face. *This is an UBER issue* (they should make you whole in the interest of making the platform inclusive to all, but instead, they dump it on you, will little support and little sympathy.)

*And UBER/LYFT wonder why so many drivers shuffle, punish, and otherwise take little 'slack' from PAX.*


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Boober peed in your car.....ewww


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Trying to get in car at 3:13 am. Peeing out of bag...
> View attachment 512431
> 
> 
> ...


Soooooo, did the paxhole tip?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> He kept on asking me if I knew somebody named Mikey. And then when I said I no idea, he replied "sure you do!" "For sure you got to know him"


In the future, you definitely know Mikey and "oh look! there he is right over there!!!!"
Once he looks over for Mikey, cancel as a "no show" and:


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I dream of the day when Young Kim picks up Sad Uber as a pax and the forum benefits from both of their Rashamon-esque descriptions of the event.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Blatherskite said:


> I dream of the day when Young Kim picks up Sad Uber as a pax and the forum benefits from both of their Rashamon-esque descriptions of the event.


"So no ish, there I was. Just tryna eat my bowl of rice krispies, milk filled to the brim, in the back seat of this uber"

"Hello everyone. So I experienced something strange this weekend. A fellow with an overflowing plastic container filled with milk and cereal got into my car. Now I know what you are thinking: why let that food in my car? But I couldn't let a hungry man go without a ride anywhere at 3:30 in the morning. He had things to do, not the least a bowl of cereal to eat. So I got out my spoon and started to help him. No, I didn't eat his cereal as that would be rude, I merely filled my spoon - car still in park and the meter running - and just shoveled it in his mouth as fast as I could.

(screen shot of waiting timer showing 18 minutes)"

...and the rest is history


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> I dream of the day when Young Kim picks up Sad Uber as a pax and the forum benefits from both of their Rashamon-esque descriptions of the event.


Its a pool ride, and the second passenger was Damselindistress, who gets immediately hit upon by Saduber, as she wonders if she should call him back.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

dauction said:


> We are not personal Car attendants and are not required to help anyone in the car. All Riders need to be able to enter and exit the vehicle on their own or with the help of a PCA.
> 
> BTW YoungKim ... I swear you have more drama with your passengers than anyone I know. Chicago has a Million paratransit transportation services, don't feel bad turning down the ones that are far beyond above and beyond being a rideshare driver


I had a lady with a fold up mobility scooter weighed 70 lbs expected me to lift it in and out of my trunk. I just told her I can't lift 70 lbs and cancelled. I notified support and they said it was ok .


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Trying to get in car at 3:13 am. Peeing out of bag...
> View attachment 512431
> 
> 
> ...


"_Yo dawg, you better give me back my pissbag right now. I know you've got it because Givonta gave it to you last night, along with the handlebars to my wheelchair. I don't care if your car got peed in, those things are expensive and I want it back now! Come by my place around 3am because I have an early morning meeting with my probation officer._" -Mikey-


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> We will all become cynical and jaded on a long enough timeline driving UBER/LYFT-- especially when you put your best foot forward, and the mothership just throws dog-shi
> 
> *And UBER/LYFT wonder why so many drivers shuffle, punish, and otherwise take little 'slack' from PAX.*





El Impulsador said:


> Soooooo, did the paxhole tip?


@El Impulsador , nope. no tip



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> In the future, you definitely know Mikey and "oh look! there he is right over there!!!!"


@ANThonyBoreDaneCook , I really don't know who that guy (Mikey) was! He just kept talking about him. Almost obsessed. And at the end of the ride, it got really weird (which I didn't mention). At the destination address, I pulled into an apartment building and there was on the side a carport (which is an overhang). My pax asked me to drop him off in "the tunnel". I had no idea what he meant. So I asked him, "What tunnel?" And he pointed to the carport (which has an overhang). Then he asked me to drive to the rear parking lot... I got a bit nervous, but I did so. Then suddenly, he started shouting, "Let me out! Let me out here!"

I didn't see anyone around, but I calmly got out, and then I assembled the wheelchair, and then put him in it. There was just so many things that made this ride one of the most difficult. A physically handicapped person has its challenges, but if you combine it with that same person who is profoundly mentally ill (NOT mentally handicapped), but like delusional and stuff, it gets even more challenging.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Boober peed in your car.....ewww


@Uberdriver2710, I was just so already grossed out before the ride even started.... as I placed him into the car, he said he had to release his pee. I didn't know what he meant, but suddenly he pulled off to the side a clear plastic tube. Then the tube filled with urine, and he just spilled it for about 30 seconds onto the street (I was I admit really grossed out). After the ride ended, and I saw my seat wet, I was really sad. I really was trying to do the best for him, spent so long trying to get him in my car, disassembled/assembled his wheelchair... and then he wet my car.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> We will all become cynical and jaded on a long enough timeline driving UBER/LYFT-- especially when you put your best foot forward,


@Kurt Halfyard my bro, yeah, I was in danger of becoming cynical. This passenger was in bad shape, physically, mentally, and likely financially. It was one of the most challenging rides I've done for Uber, and indeed Uber does not provide any guidance or support.



Invisible said:


> Yes but to get the smell out ASAP, he could still use vinegar and water. Since it's Sunday, are there any detailing places open? The longer he waits to clean off the seats, the more permanent damage to the seats.
> 
> Haha on new mask. I changed it to a cloth mask from the disposable one. &#128522;


@Invisible my friend, I did log off and use cleaning solution in my trunk and paper towels. Then I drove home right away, and used dishwashing detergent and rags and scrubbed for a while. This morning, I noticed that there is some discoloration, but it is very slight. No more smell. Just in case, I did not take ANY riders today. I'll clean again tomorrow when it is sunlight.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Trying to get in car at 3:13 am. Peeing out of bag...
> View attachment 512431
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest I would have done the same because I'm such a nice guy, but I have leather seats and a plastic textured floor in my WAV.

Here in NYC we have WAV (Wheelchair accessible Vehicle) which riders can select as an option in the Uber app, i wonder if you guys have these type of vehicles in your cities.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Touching a pax for any reason is just begging to get sued (eventually).
> 
> I go back to my anecdote of the passed out drunk girl: if she gets raped or physically attacked in any way in her unconscious state, those bruises on her arm from you attempting to help her into or out of her car - along with your DNA on her body - just means you are a primary suspect. She can't remember anything, and no witnesses = you're going to jail.


@UberChiefPIT, that is likely good advice, but in this case I felt kinda bad. Please understand, I won't judge anyone else for doing what they do, but this pax was in pretty bad shape. If he was violent or drunk that is one thing, but this pax was in a wheelchair. I can tell you are a thoughtful kind person, and consider however the dangers of potential self harm... which IS wise. But I felt this was a different situation than a drunk girl (which is an excellent example on your part).



dauction said:


> We are not personal Car attendants and are not required to help anyone in the car. All Riders need to be able to enter and exit the vehicle on their own or with the help of a PCA.
> 
> BTW YoungKim ... I swear you have more drama with your passengers than anyone I know.


@dauction, actually I think others would have about the same if they try to go "above and beyond" (and I realize this may be my fault and not something others would do OR get themselves in this position). I think that the lady with the pax said that a few other Ubers CANCELLED as soon as they got to the location. She kept asking me again and again to take the pax as she saw I was reluctant because I wasnt sure if I could get him into the car. I think I took him finally above the others because he guy had to get home, and I knew that if I didn't get him home (at that time of night), then likely nobody else would. Also, if you note the last "drama" ride I had (with the passed out pax in the middle of the street), you can note that both of these rides occurred around 3:30-4:30 am (in the middle of the night), in Chicago. That dramatically increases (probably) the possibility of "dramatic" pax encounters.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Sorry to hear of your difficulties Kim. :frown: It appears a lot worse than I imagined.
> 
> In answer to the question, "Is Uber Assist worthwhile?"  This was my answer and vision of Uber Assist back in May 2017.
> 
> ...


@Who is John Galt? my UP.net bro, excellent response. So well thought out and written with a concise case example to buttress your point... I thank you for that. Indeed this type of ride is definitely not worth it. He obviously had a leaky catheter (and maybe other tubes). And my Prius is rather a small car... Not equipped for such a transport. And he did actually travel just over ONE mile! (just as you brought up in your case study!)

Uber should protect the drivers better... but methinks that they don't care AT ALL. I should not be in this type of situation again where I have to feel like I am letting someone down, right?



dauction said:


> Next Vehicle LEATHER SEATS (fake leather) . Cloth seats absorbed body odors as well


@duauction my friend, indeed I should get some type of seat protection. Sage advice. I can see why a lot of taxicabs have this type of covering.



WindyCityAnt said:


> You can thank the hospital, i honestly have canceled on pax asap before from them for many reasons.


@WindyCityAnt my Chicago friend, yes I did think of cancelling on the pax. As another said, there is quite a bit of liability if things turn south on such a ride. I don't blame you for cancelling. For example, what happens if the driver knocks his head on the cement road while entering the Uber? Then an ant will have a long headache in front of him.



MikhailCA said:


> Where are the hell are you driving man ?! You do have some issues with the paxes every second week. Don't you think not to drive in some particular neighborhoods?
> 
> And I'm not quite get why did you take pictures when you tried to put this homeless guy into your car?


@MikhailCA  my west coast friend, I drive all over Illinois (I don't avoid any neighborhoods). so yes the most challenging pax often are in the city and not in the suburbs. I don't just point my GPS to any particular location. And I don't think I have more issues with pax than anyone else. I think it is more when I drive (overnight and definitely late Saturday night is when the most challenging pax encounters happen). The more unique stories come in the middle of the night.

LOL about the "homeless" reference. No, my pax was not homeless, but rather disabled. I took a few photos because over the course of almost 20 minutes, I was a bit frustrated and thought it would be good to share such an experience with others in that maybe they could picture themselves in that situation help make more informed decisions for themselves.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Uber should protect the drivers better... but methinks that they don't care AT ALL. I should not be in this type of situation again where I have to feel like I am letting someone down, right?


Kim, if you get one message from this disastrous trip please let it be that.

Über *does not *care about drivers. They never have and never will, simply because there seems to be an endless supply of them and consequently, their value is diminished.

It would seem you also need to focus on the second part of your statement. "...to feel like I am letting someone down" The person you have let down here is yourself. Don't do that, don't let Über or pax treat you like a doormat, please put your needs and wants above those of cheapskate pax. Go well and stay safe. &#128077;

.

.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OK dude,

your car is one of the many sedans where the front seat is infinitly easier to get into then the back seat. The front seats are designed for adults the back seats are designed for children.


So you spent 15 minutes trying and trying when you could have spent 30 seconds for the front seat.


Now my next comment, if they can't lift themselves with you doing nothing more than holding the wheelchair steady then they shouldn't be using this service.

One of the only times I refused service to a paying customer (when i truly believed he could pay) the guy was about 75+ pounds heavier then me and couldn't lift himself out of the wheelchair and into the car. I refused him service because I didn't want to drop him nor did i want to see him get hurt, nor did I want this really big old guy landing on me when we both fell.

I heard a story (like 5th hand) about a taxi driver who ripped a little old ladies arm out of the socket trying to help her out of the car. I don't know if this is a real story or not but a nurse I dated a few years back told me she beleived the (6th hand) story. Honestly the story has hit urban legend with us at the cab company.

About the pee?

Nail that dude for cleaning fees, no guilt.

If you would charge a drunken dipshit for pissing his pants charge a disabled guy.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> @UberChiefPIT, that is likely good advice, but in this case I felt kinda bad. Please understand, I won't judge anyone else for doing what they do, but this pax was in pretty bad shape. If he was violent or drunk that is one thing, but this pax was in a wheelchair. I can tell you are a thoughtful kind person, and consider however the dangers of potential self harm... which IS wise. But I felt this was a different situation than a drunk girl (which is an excellent example on your part).
> 
> 
> @dauction, actually I think others would have about the same if they try to go "above and beyond" (and I realize this may be my fault and not something others would do OR get themselves in this position). I think that the lady with the pax said that a few other Ubers CANCELLED as soon as they got to the location. She kept asking me again and again to take the pax as she saw I was reluctant because I wasnt sure if I could get him into the car. I think I took him finally above the others because he guy had to get home, and I knew that if I didn't get him home (at that time of night), then likely nobody else would. Also, if you note the last "drama" ride I had (with the passed out pax in the middle of the street), you can note that both of these rides occurred around 3:30-4:30 am (in the middle of the night), in Chicago. That dramatically increases (probably) the possibility of "dramatic" pax encounters.
> ...


I once had a lady on california and 27th(hood AF) at 3:30am when it was - degrees outside try and get in my car with a new born baby (no car seat) She had it wrapped in a blanket against her chest. Under the name "Brian" Guess what happened?

I drove off! I felt it was unacceptable. Simple as that!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

El Impulsador said:


> Soooooo, did the paxhole tip?


He did but as in a cup amount of pee. &#128514;



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OK dude,
> 
> your car is one of the many sedans where the front seat is infinitly easier to get into then the back seat. The front seats are designed for adults the back seats are designed for children.
> 
> So you spent 15 minutes trying and trying when you could have spent 30 seconds for the front seat.


That was what I thought about. I always let wheelchair people sit in front seat before pandemic. It is easier for them. 
So with no front seat policy, I will never pick up a wheel chair person.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

mbd said:


> Walmart has seat covers for 15.00$, get two for the back.
> What is your acceptance and cancellation rate?


@mbd my brother, 99% acceptance and 0% cancellation.


----------



## Hammerjam55 (Aug 1, 2019)

This has been a problem. We are NOT medical transport. We do NOT have training to deal with disabled PAX or their equipment. I find that Hospitals do this a lot, they dump patients on us instead of paying for more expensive Med Transport. I ad a P/U at a hospital once, the woman had TWO wheelchairs...almost did not fit (this was very early in my driving life, I didn't know if we were supposed to accept these, so i accepted) On the way to her house, I asked her if there was going to be someone there to help her...she said she did not know. I was stunned....this woman could not move at all herself. Fortunately, there was someone there that could help, but it took a while to find them. A lot of this is on the Hospitals and the Insurance companies who want to cheap out on their transport. If I know it is a hospital. I will often decline the ride.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> LOL. This is funny.
> Your stupidity !


@kingcorey321 my broski, LOL, yours was a funny comment. Maybe it was stupid, I dunno. But please understand he was not covered in pee when he entered my car. He peed out of his pee bag before he entered. I am thinking he leaked the pee bag once inside the car.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Do either Uber or Lyft require the driver to get out and help?
> The District of Columbia does require that cab and limousine drivers assist handicapped passengers into and out of the vehicle without charge.
> If you drive away from the wheelchair bound customer and he does complain, my money is on de-activation, no questions asked.


@Another Uber Driver our distinguished and esteemed mod, I would like to share that the thought DID cross my mind... possible deactivation if I cancelled and the pax complained I was engaging in discrimination. This is because my pax fell under 2 possible discriminatory categories, (Mentally and physically handicapped AND he was a minority in an economically disadvantaged area).

Does anyone else agree with the thoughts of the mod,...that we could face deactivation from Uber if the pax says we engaged in discrimination? I admit I am concerned that Uber could deactivate if someone played the race card or the disability card... many have been deactivated for almost next to nothing. We all know Uber does not "have our backs". We are all one easy mouse click away from deactivation... for the most trivial reasons. I think @Another Uber Driver has a good point here.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> #1 rule for driving rideshare at those hours: never get out of your car to help someone get into your car. Just don't get out of your car.


This. Times. A thousand.

Man at least get seat covers (and get your bodily fluid cleanup money once you clean that up).



Wildgoose said:


> I guess it is better to use cleaning service in order to show receipt for cleaning fees.
> That's why I want to put a leather seat cover over my seat but I have no idea it would be effective.
> 
> Oh... You are using new mask today..


Just clean it yourself and gin up a cleaning receipt in Microsoft Word. That's all a bunch of us ever do if the need arises


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> WTF are you doing making pickups at 3am in Chicago? Are you trying to collect on a life insurance policy or something?
> 
> Was this a hospital pickup? If so, why would you take that ride at all?
> 
> ...


@Johnny Mnemonic my UP.net brother. I have interacted with you many times here, and that was just too mean! My feelings are just too hurt because usually you are nicer to me, haha @ "co-dependent disorder"...



Wildgoose said:


> He did but as in a cup amount of pee. &#128514;
> 
> 
> That was what I thought about. I always let wheelchair people sit in front seat before pandemic. It is easier for them.
> So with no front seat policy, I will never pick up a wheel chair person.


@Wildgoose my friend, indeed he knew about the no front seat policy, and it was discussed so he tried to get into the front seat. Maybe if I insisted he would have gotten into my front seat. But urine in my front seat could have seemed worse to me.



Hammerjam55 said:


> This has been a problem. We are NOT medical transport.


@Hammerjam55, indeed I have transported quite a few ill passengers. I remember one young lady (in rich area Lincoln Park) once who was having a really really bad asthma attack! And she didn't want to call the ambulance (because of the high cost), so she asked me to drive "as fast as possible" to the nearest ER. I did so, but after the ride I felt it was not fair to use Uber in this way. $7 ride vs. $350 ride... but the burden is on us ants.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

dauction said:


> All Riders need to be able to enter and exit the vehicle on their own or with the help of a PCA


And I believe you can get in trouble if while "helping" someone you cause an injury. You haven't been officialy trained to help anyone, so don't do it.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> And I believe you can get in trouble if while "helping" someone you cause an injury. You haven't been officialy trained to help anyone, so don't do it.


@somedriverguy, yes indeed. Good point. But I stand by what our mod said.... that Uber could easily instantly deactivate any one of us if some pax complained. So you have a tough decision to make. If I HAD cancelled, you can bet I would be sitting here tonight worried that I may be up for deactivation. Does anyone else have any thoughts on this?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> @somedriverguy, yes indeed. Good point. But I stand by what our mod said.... that Uber could easily instantly deactivate any one of us if some pax complained. So you have a tough decision to make. If I HAD cancelled, you can bet I would be sitting here tonight worried that I may be up for deactivation. Does anyone else have any thoughts on this?


Stop being scared of deactivation. They will do it regardless of any excuse you have for them. As it is a scripted answer they give on any response. Drivers only last a few years anyways. Just the way they want it.

Kick people out, drive off, pull over, and talk shit to them. Its your own car. Who cares!

Uber is not your boss, even know your a follower..... They have no choice to tell you anything! But you don't understand i guess.

Grow some balls!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @somedriverguy, yes indeed. Good point. But I stand by what our mod said.... that Uber could easily instantly deactivate any one of us if some pax complained. So you have a tough decision to make. If I HAD cancelled, you can bet I would be sitting here tonight worried that I may be up for deactivation. Does anyone else have any thoughts on this?


 Does Chicago have Uber Assists?

*Why ride with Uber Assist*








*Fast, affordable rides*
When and where Uber Assist is available, request rides on demand and fit them around your life, not the other way around.








*A helping hand*
Every Uber Assist driver has completed an independent training from a third-party organization about how to help riders into vehicles.








*Room for assistive devices*
Drivers can help load and unload assistive devices that can fit in the trunk of a standard sedan once folded or disassembled.

*How to ride with Assist*
Read more about how riding works
*1. Request*
Open the app and enter your destination in the "Where to?" box. Once you confirm that your pickup and destination addresses are correct, select Assist at the bottom of your screen (a promo code is required in some cities). Then tap Confirm Assist.
If an Assist driver is available and accepts your ride request, you'll be able to track their arrival on the map in your app.
*2. Ride*
Please make sure you're getting into the right car with the right driver by matching the licence plate, car make and model, and driver photo with what's provided in your app. Your driver has your destination and directions for the fastest way to get there, but you can always request a specific route.
*3. Exit the vehicle*
You'll be automatically charged through your payment method on file, so you can exit the vehicle as soon as you arrive. Remember to rate your driver to help keep Uber safe and enjoyable for everyone.

I don't see it as available in Chicago and that is what I would tell Uber if the Pax initiated a complaint.. Hey Uber Assist is not available in Chicago


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> @mbd my brother, 99% acceptance and 0% cancellation.


My hero.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

dauction said:


> Does Chicago have Uber Assists?
> 
> *Why ride with Uber Assist*
> 
> ...


If it does, which can be possible. I am either not qualified per vehicle, or it is not here at all. I do remember being a pax one time and seeing taxi as i recall. But i was out in the nightlife.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

What did thy give you to clean this mess ?
Lyft gave me 15 dollars . I pored a bottle of rot gut whisky onto the seat and used a hair dryer .
Yes a girl pissed her pants in my car years ago.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

WindyCityAnt said:


> If it does, which can be possible. I am either not qualified per vehicle, or it is not here at all. I do remember being a pax one time and seeing taxi as i recall. But i was out in the nightlife.


I double-checked and yes Uber assist is not in Chicago...which seems unusual. ....Hey just dawned on me. Florida with all the Old people ///I'm going to check..back in a minute

Nope..


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @Johnny Mnemonic my UP.net brother. I have interacted with you many times here, and that was just too mean! My feelings are just too hurt because usually you are nicer to me, haha @ "co-dependent disorder"...
> 
> 
> @Wildgoose my friend, indeed he knew about the no front seat policy, and it was discussed so he tried to get into the front seat. Maybe if I insisted he would have gotten into my front seat. But urine in my front seat could have seemed worse to me.
> ...


If the rider had sent in a report saying something like this.

"I requested an Uber and my driver was Youngkim. The driver saw me in a wheelchair as I am a disable person and I was willing to get myself in the vehicle even though it would of taken me a minute longer then an able person would. The driver was highly confrontational with me and said things that upset me more then it would do to a normal person that isn't mentally disabled as well suffering from mental issues and I don't know how I will cope after this tragic event.

This ended with the driver leaving me on the side of the road without transport and abandoning me without a ride after they cancelled the ride. I can only assumed because of my disability both physically and mentally and have felt extremely discriminated by this driver on the Uber platform."

If such a written report were to be sent to Uber I would think it'll be immediate and permanent deactivation with no right of appeal. They just don't want a negative PR story. Some Uber riders suck more then others but if you need Uber then you are pretty much cornered into taking some rides you rather not especially if the optics looks bad.

Anyways YK good luck with the cleanup and for the future as some others have said to get some waterproof seat covers because that will make it easier to clean up on fabric seats with all kinds of bodily fluids and if it really bad you can just do a light clean up of it "So it doesn't go everywhere in the car" and ditch it and put a fresh one on.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

When it comes to the cleanup now that it’s too late?

I’ve found that things designed to clean pet urine stains work on people urine as well.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> @mbd my brother, 99% acceptance and 0% cancellation.


You will get way higher declined pax's or troubled pax's than any other driver. In Chicago, they don't allow pax ratings to be shown ...Algo will route way higher lower rated/declined pax's to you.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

mbd said:


> You will get way higher declined pax's or troubled pax's than any other driver. In Chicago, they don't allow pax ratings to be shown ...Algo will route way higher lower rated/declined pax's to you.


Correction, and this up until I was driving in mid FEB, but Chicago drivers can certainly see the PAX ratings once you get the ping. I was a platinum uber driver at the time and certainly had visibility of this data. This started around summer 2019 or so when I noticed. Not sure if they do it now.

YK, ride requester mentioned that previous drivers cancelled on her, that could be a hint. How about going back there and showing the pictures of what happened to your rider, will they offer to clean up, or compensate you? Doubt it.

As a side note, elderly, mentally challenge people, and others that fall under this category require special care and are usually neglected. There are services that handle this type of situations but are often a bit on the pricey side due to training and liability insurance coverage that we do not have. More often is cheaper to use uber and hope for nothing to happen, but rest assured, that if something did indeed happen, they will certainly lawyer up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> If the rider had sent in a report saying something like this.


This is it. If not the negative publicity, if you go into any kind of proceeding, if you think that you are entering an arena with the proverbial level playing field, you are deluded. The sympathy of the adjudicator is already with the person in the wheelchair.

You are the horrible, insensitive brute of a driver living in some sort of imagined luxury while this poor guy, who is stuck in a wheelchair and can not do this or that, only wanted a ride home and you, who have a home and can take yourself there at any time, denied him this simple thing that you take for granted.

So what if he peed in your car? You have the luxury of being able to get up and use the commode any time that you want while this normal function that you take for granted is anything but normal to this guy and requires superhuman effort. You, the insensitive brute of a driver who lives in luxurious conditions, can clean up the mess "easily" while this guy can not even clean himself without exerting superhuman effort.

So what if you were put out of business for a few days. You earn exorbitant sums of money while this guy struggles with his meager income. You can absorb this loss while he can not absorb any loss.

What is written _supra_ is, of course, nonsense, but, this is how these adjudicators rule and their rulings contain commentary such as this. Ask me how I know this.

You have all sorts of lawyers out there who jump on cases such as this. They will sue the dickens out of Uber, as those are the deep pockets. It is far cheaper for Uber simply to get rid of you, no questions asked, than to fight this. When it comes to these "protected classes", Uber does not have your back, it puts a foot in your backside.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> @dauction ....sigh I'm documenting it right now. Unfortunately the gentleman was also mentally ill. He kept on asking me if I knew somebody named Mikey. And then when I said I no idea, he replied "sure you do!" "For sure you got to know him"... Kept mumbling...He then said something about having $10,000 on him. I don't know what for. Then he kept on telling me that he loved me. And then we're going to hang out sometime soon. It was the most bizarre conversation I ever had on Uber.
> 
> 
> @Who is John Galt? My up.net bro... My sunny disposition has gotten cloudy right now... For the very first time on Up.net, I feel too upset to text type right now... I'm going to drive home and start cleaning my back seat out. My car smells like a porta potty.. I really was trying so hard to be nice and do the kind thing. This definitely abruptly stopped my work shift tonight.


You requested a cleaning fee right?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

hooj said:


> You requested a cleaning fee right?


@hooj, no. I found upon going home then the urine stains mostly came off with rags and dishwashing detergent and strong physical effort. If you took a look at the guy, you would see that he was very economically disadvantaged. I'm guessing that a full $80 clean up fee may have nearly wiped out his monthly income. I'm going to try again today with more shampoo and see if I can get more of this stains out, it's almost gone. You can't really notice it that much.

Honestly I agree with our mod and his careful analysis, I think I didn't have much of a choice here.

Although I want to state that I did not do it because I was necessarily afraid of deactivation. I really did do it because I felt sorry for him. But in total honesty the thought did cross my mind, that I wanted to cancel a few times but I thought this could result in permanent deactivation.

Large corporations can be completely unreasonable. We ants are as disposable as a baby diapers/ wet wipes to them. this just happened to me on a totally separate incident with Amazon. This seems unrelated but it connects with how large corporations act. I received a free trial offer if I review a product. A company sent me this three axis phone stabilizer for my Samsung smartphone. It was really nice and it was $79 and totally free including shipping and taxes. I really liked it and put up a really nice review. It was not over the top. But somehow amazon's AI program thought that I might be a paid reviewer. So they banned me for making any more reviews on Amazon for life. The email they sent me said there was no possibility of review. And, they deleted all of my past reviews on Amazon for many years.

This is not such a big deal in Amazon's case, so I'm not crying like a baby (it was just reviews). But I'm just illustrating this as an example of how large companies wield such complete power and even though I said to Amazon the truth and said I wrote an honest review, they answered with complete silence. I respectfully disagree with those who feel that canceling would be no big deal and that Uber may support us or back us. I think in this kind of situation that I was in there is a very real high chance of permanent lifetime deactivation period with no chance of appeal.

I cannot tell anyone else what to do. But I think people should consider the words of the mod. I do think that you need to make a careful informed decision on what they would do if faced in the same situation as me in the future. Given a physically handicapped person with mental disabilities as well. Including paranoia. Then if you include minority status, if there is a serious complaint lodged., Then I think they could be looking at a lifetime ban for accessing the uber app.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @hooj, no. I found upon going home then the urine stains mostly came off with rags and dishwashing detergent and strong physical effort. If you took a look at the guy, you would see that he was very economically disadvantaged. I'm guessing that a full $80 clean up fee may have nearly wiped out his monthly income.


Good Karma your way YK


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

You are a good soul YK, along with good karma your way, nothing bad happens to you. Please stay alert.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> @hooj, no. I found upon going home then the urine stains mostly came off with rags and dishwashing detergent and strong physical effort. If you took a look at the guy, you would see that he was very economically disadvantaged. I'm guessing that a full $80 clean up fee may have nearly wiped out his monthly income. I'm going to try again today with more shampoo and see if I can get more of this stains out, it's almost gone. You can't really notice it that much.
> 
> Honestly I agree with our mod and his careful analysis, I think I didn't have much of a choice here.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this is why it is such a massive risk, being a rideshare driver as a main source for income.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

hooj said:


> Unfortunately, this is why it is such a massive risk, being a rideshare driver as a main source for income.


@hooj my friend, this is not my main source of income. I agree with you 110% that for those who rely on it for their MAIN and ONLY source of income, they need to be especially vigilant about any chances of senseless unfair deactivation. My main source of income is actually in the financial markets (I used to be a market maker who cleared through First Options of Chicago and also had a seat on the Chicago Board of Trade). I trade options for a living (mostly). Usually stay "delta neutral"(indifferent to market direction) with most option spreads. I prefer iron condors and relying on theta decay (options lose $ value each day). I also manage other people's accounts. Still, I really enjoy working... a lot. I also perform magic weekly at a local Italian restaurant! And do rideshare and food delivery on different apps. And I teach science! I think it is wise to be flexible and diversify one's earning ability.

That said, let me share with you how EASILY a driver can be deactivated...without warning...

I was deactivated a while back on Lyft. But I had a 4.98 rating with like 3500 rides... Why? A rider complained that I picked her up NOT in my Prius but another car and she felt unsafe because it was not the red Prius car in her app!

I was in a rental car... I recall it was a Hyundai Elantra. A guy rear ended me and I used a rental. At the time, I didn't know that we could not use a rental car for a couple of days or so while my car was getting fixed. If I knew I would be using it for a very long time then for sure common sense would tell me that I should upload the new car. But it was only for a couple of days... so I thought it would be totally fine. I would (once I got the Lyft ping), would call the customer, then let him/her know that I would be picking him/her up in a green Hyundai Elantra, and that they could verify that it is me once I get there and see my face is the same as the one on her Lyft phone app.

On the first day, everything went perfect...no hitch. On the second day, all was fine. Then I got a ping from a passenger (2 females) in downtown Chicago. I notified them beforehand that I would not be in my red Prius because it was in an accident and I was using a rental. The pax told me that would be just fine. I got to the location and the ride went perfect. No issues.

Then... I try to log onto Lyft the next day and could not. I get an email from Lyft saying that I made a rider feel "unsafe" because I was using a car that was NOT the one in her phone picture.

I was stunned!

I had called her AHEAD of time and informed her of what was happening. She said it was fine. It was downtown Chicago (a good area) around 7:30 pm. And she could verify my identity on the ride. Also the rider movements are tracked. I did not drive her to any other location than the one she specified. Why would she care if she is in a "rental" vs. my own Prius if she knows 100% that it is me, the driver she requested in a safe, clean, comfortable car?

The end of the email... said something like, "We got a complaint that you made the rider feel unsafe because you did not pick her up in the car she expected, and you will be prohibited from accessing the Lyft platform permanently. This decision is final. Thank you for being a part of the Lyft community."

No warning of "_you will be deactivated if you use a rental car again_". Just permanent deactivation. No chance of appeal.

So yes, it can and does happen. Companies deactivating a driver for basically nothing. And a rider crying discrimination for handicap and racism is certainly a reason an unfeeling, uncaring company like Uber and Lyft will use to avoid any issues.

Remember, we are like Kleenex to them...


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

mbd said:


> In Chicago, they don't allow pax ratings to be shown ...


NOT TRUE!

You just have to click on the pax name pre pickup. It shows it there. :roflmao:

But newbies wouldn't know that.:wink:

There is a few tricks that newbies don't have a clue about.

How about this one.....

Kicking the 3rd rider on a CT without losing the $ for it? The 3rd ride is always the worst one here.

The next pax will be going 3 blocks or 3 miles instead of 20+.

Hint: Control your DF...

Remember, there is no east in chicago, its all lake, so DF gets cut in 1/2 of circumference.

Oh you can also deadhead by turning on pet mode only. If you have no more DF's is what people usually do.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> @hooj my friend, this is not my main source of income. I agree with you 110% that for those who rely on it for their MAIN and ONLY source of income, they need to be especially vigilant about any chances of senseless unfair deactivation. My main source of income is actually in the financial markets (I used to be a market maker who cleared through First Options of Chicago and also had a seat on the Chicago Board of Trade). I trade options for a living (mostly). Usually stay "delta neutral" with most option spreads. I prefer iron condors and relying on theta decay. I also manage other people's accounts. Still, I really enjoy working... a lot. I also perform magic weekly at a local Italian restaurant! And do rideshare and food delivery on different apps. And I teach science! I think it is wise to be flexible and diversify one's earning ability.
> 
> That said, let me share with you how EASILY a driver can be deactivated...without warning...
> 
> ...


How much does the seat cost now, not your cars, but trade seat  I got 100% lifetime AR and 0% cancellation&#128512;


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> NOT TRUE!
> 
> You just have to click on the pax name pre pickup. It shows it there. :roflmao:
> 
> ...


@WindyCityAnt my friend, what is CT and DF?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> @WindyCityAnt my friend, what is CT and DF?


Consecutive trip bonus, and destination filter. But since covid hit CT's vanished. DF's usually only work going into the city, never away. DF is useless for deliveries. They changed the game really bad since covid.

You should have started driving years ago and pay attention to EVERYTHING the company does to screw you over every chance they get.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

mbd said:


> How much does the seat cost now, not your cars, but trade seat  I got 100% lifetime AR and 0% cancellation&#128512;


@mbd my brother, I sold it before seat prices completely collapsed! It was so crazy to see electronic trading vaporize our marketplace! It was my first job out of the University of Chicago! The seat price for a full membership at the CME was $930,000 at the highest point! I thought that I would be set for life and never leave because all of us were making such good money. When electronic trading started REALLY getting good we dismissed it because it was slightly inefficient and it wasn't very liquid. If a big order hit the pits, then we knew that we could handle it better than Globex or e trading. Then electronic trading evolved. I saw all the locals vanish one by one. Then I knew that it was time for me... to vanish..

Electronic trading was to the trading floors' seats as Uber was to the taxi cab industry medallions!!!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @hooj, no. I found upon going home then the urine stains mostly came off with rags and dishwashing detergent and strong physical effort. If you took a look at the guy, you would see that he was very economically disadvantaged. I'm guessing that a full $80 clean up fee may have nearly wiped out his monthly income. I'm going to try again today with more shampoo and see if I can get more of this stains out, it's almost gone. You can't really notice it that much.
> 
> Honestly I agree with our mod and his careful analysis, I think I didn't have much of a choice here.
> 
> ...


Try it with vinegar and baking soda instead.

create a baking soda and water paste. Rub it into the area and apply distilled white vinegar over it. Blot this up with clean white towels, and repeat it no more than two times. Follow that with a good rinsing of water, blotting up the moisture. It will smell like vinegar for a short time, but the urine smell should not come back.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> Try it with vinegar and baking soda instead.
> 
> create a baking soda and water paste. Rub it into the area and apply distilled white vinegar over it. Blot this up with clean white towels, and repeat it no more than two times. Follow that with a good rinsing of water, blotting up the moisture. It will smell like vinegar for a short time, but the urine smell should not come back.


@Immoralized , thanks I will try that pro tip.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Consecutive trip bonus, and destination filter. But since covid hit CT's vanished. DF's usually only work going into the city, never away. DF is useless for deliveries. They changed the game really bad since covid.
> 
> You should have started driving years ago and pay attention to EVERYTHING the company does to screw you over every chance they get.


@WindyCityAnt my friend, if I had a metaphorical hole in my rear for every time our Mothership sends us to the woodshedder then it would be as big as a hallway. Recall the "throwing a pencil down a hallway analogy?" Haha.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> @Immoralized , thanks I will try that pro tip.
> 
> 
> @WindyCityAnt my friend, if I had a metaphorical hole in my rear for every time our Mothership sends us to the woodshedder then it would be as big as a hallway. Recall the "throwing a pencil down a hallway analogy?" Haha.


Just another reason to NOT listen to them. I still get the same amount of pings....


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @kingcorey321 my broski, LOL, yours was a funny comment. Maybe it was stupid, I dunno. But please understand he was not covered in pee when he entered my car. He peed out of his pee bag before he entered. I am thinking he leaked the pee bag once inside the car.
> 
> 
> @Another Uber Driver our distinguished and esteemed mod, I would like to share that the thought DID cross my mind... possible deactivation if I cancelled and the pax complained I was engaging in discrimination. This is because my pax fell under 2 possible discriminatory categories, (Mentally and physically handicapped AND he was a minority in an economically disadvantaged area).
> ...


Yes. And definitely on Lyft, as they just sent me a warning.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do either Uber or Lyft require the driver to get out and help?
> 
> The District of Columbia does require that cab and limousine drivers assist handicapped passengers into and out of the vehicle without charge.
> 
> If you drive away from the wheelchair bound customer and he does complain, my money is on de-activation, no questions asked.


They do, but I don't think right now because of CV19. Drivers aren't supposed to touch pax or their belongings right now, and a wheelchair is a belonging.



Invisible said:


> Yes but to get the smell out ASAP, he could still use vinegar and water. Since it's Sunday, are there any detailing places open? The longer he waits to clean off the seats, the more permanent damage to the seats.
> 
> Haha on new mask. I changed it to a cloth mask from the disposable one. &#128522;


Vinegar probably isn't the best choice with urine. He'd just be adding to the acid earing away at his seat cushion.

Get it deep cleaned with water extraction ASAP.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> @Johnny Mnemonic my UP.net brother. I have interacted with you many times here, and that was just too mean! My feelings are just too hurt because usually you are nicer to me, haha @ "co-dependent disorder"...


You know what? You're right. That was a mean post by me. Thank you for calling me out on it, and I apologize.

I've been in a bad mental space for the last few months. Instead of adapting to all the changes in my world in a healthy way, I've been eating way to much sugar/junk food, and not communicating with my family. I've also been spending too much time over in the /politics forum, and I don't have to tell you that things get caustic fast over there.

Anyway, you've already gotten lots of good advice already in this thread, and I hope you follow up on those tips as best you can.

The only thing I would add, as far as deactivation goes, is that I think you're just as much at risk of deactivation taking that ride as you are by cancelling. But if anyone disagrees, feel free to chime in.

I love reading your posts on UP. And I've learned a lot from them. Hope you keep up the good posts.

Regards,

Johnny


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> NOT TRUE!
> 
> You just have to click on the pax name pre pickup. It shows it there. :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Every pro driver here knows that the ferris wheel at navy pier is the best spot to set df on. Its THE epicenter pre covid

Its not rocket science by any means. That is the most east you will get before driving into the lake. Have fun doing that. You must try pretty hard to do that!

Hint: Control your df to your advantage. You can change it at anytime even with pax in the car. They dont know what you are doing.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You know what? You're right. That was a mean post by me. Thank you for calling me out on it, and I apologize.
> 
> I love reading your posts on UP. And I've learned a lot from them. Hope you keep up the good posts.
> Regards,
> Johnny


@Johnny Mnemonic my brother on UP.net...

Really Johnny, I was only joking about it being a "mean post". :smiles: No need to apologize my man! I don't mind a good beat up haha. Even if someone doesn't really mean it, it helps always for me to get criticism. How am I ever supposed to get better or improve if I don't get other viewpoints? I know you are a good soul! Take care and I am sure that all things in your life will get better... it always does with time.

Yours truly,
Young


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I’ll stick to delivering food over pax’s like these any day of the week.
On a good note, I now know who to call when I’m delivering food and can’t find a toilet, call Uber or Lyft, get them to drive me around the block as I relieve myself in their back seat 😂


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Usually stay "delta neutral"(indifferent to market direction) with most option spreads. I prefer iron condors and relying on theta decay (options lose $ value each day).


Believe it or not, I understand that stuff.

But I'm just your run-of-the-mill covered call writer. In fact, I don't have any covered call positions open right now. I've got some stocks that I'll write calls against when their prices recover.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Trying to get in car at 3:13 am. Peeing out of bag...
> View attachment 512431
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you started the clock on arrival and ended the ride after you left.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

YK, I meant to ask but forgot.
During pick up, did the ride requester, or the person who mentioned that numerous drivers canceled on them provided you any assistance under the circumstance?
Also, some question but on the drop off, considering the passengers condition, I can only imagine you did not just left him on the tunnel. Did someone assisted you in the removal of passenger, assembly of wheelchair? Did they say anything about the urine on the seats?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Believe it or not, I understand that stuff.
> 
> But I'm just your run-of-the-mill covered call writer. In fact, I don't have any covered call positions open right now. I've got some stocks that I'll write calls against when their prices recover.


@Christinebitg my sista friend, I see and sense from all of your past writings that you are indeed a clever gal. In fact, covered call writing is pseudo delta neutral, because you are hoping for a stock price rise towards the call strike you wrote at (collected premium at) but not necessarily cross over (because then your stock will be called away and of course I know you are aware of this). To be truly delta neutral you likely know this... you would need to sell 2 at the money calls (usually with a .5 delta to perfectly offset your long stock position). Or you could do some other variation if you move further out of the money.

I am writing to you because what you said ("I'll write calls against when their prices recover") is only part of the appropriate strategy. You may know this, so forgive me if this is the case, but you also want to sell calls (options) when volatility is high (aka the CBOE VIX). That is because the option price increases directly when the VIX moves dramatically higher. Therefore, you definitely should look to sell calls in your case when your stock starts moving up and down a LOT, because then you will collect more premium... which is what you want as a covered call writer. Naturally, I am sure you pick price levels where you are confident the stock will rise to (but not cross).

You could look more into the "put" section of options. Once you combine the two (calls AND puts), an entire universe of possibilities emerge. It is too long to get into here, but I am confident you could be successful, if you pick a discount broker to minimize the cost per contract. Talk to you again soon!



cumonohito said:


> YK, I meant to ask but forgot.
> During pick up, did the ride requester, or the person who mentioned that numerous drivers canceled on them provided you any assistance under the circumstance?
> Also, some question but on the drop off, considering the passengers condition, I can only imagine you did not just left him on the tunnel. Did someone assisted you in the removal of passenger, assembly of wheelchair? Did they say anything about the urine on the seats?


@cumonohito , yes the lady with the passenger did help. Part of the long time involved was the issue of the wheelchair which had to be taken apart. And there was a guy waiting at the destination to help me with the passenger and wheelchair. The drop off was of course FAR easier than the pickup. I had NO idea about the urine on the seats until I drove back onto the main street and saw the darkness in the seats under the street lights.



Big Lou said:


> I hope you started the clock on arrival and ended the ride after you left.


@Big Lou, I did not start the ride until I had him in the vehicle, because I did not know if I would be successful getting him in and the ride started. And yes, I did end the ride until after I successfully got him into the wheelchair. I usually don't end the ride until I am SURE the ride will be over (not to run the clock so to speak) but rather because one never knows if the ride will really be over or not.

When I started driving years ago, I noticed that there was a couple of cases where the pax (after I ended the ride), says "Wait, I am not at the right destination, please keep driving" or if there is multiple pax, one of them would change their minds at the destination and ask me to drive more..., and if I ended the ride, then I can't restart it. The pax would have to order a new Uber and wait. So yes I make it my protocol to only end a ride after I am SURE the ride will be over. Take care Big Lou! And I LOVE your avatar. The Chicago Bulls RULE! (Even though they are not so good now, lol). I just watched the "Last Dance" with Michael Jordan on Netflix.... What a time it was for Chicago then!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> You may know this, so forgive me if this is the case


I'm always willing to listen to suggestions!

Yes, I agree that the time to be writing options is when volatility is high. Time decay (theta) is our friend. 

At the moment, there are significant systemic risks. Most of my investments are just parked, to ride out the bumpy weather. Also, there are some personal issues happening, so I'm not sure I could be sharp enough to do what's needed in a timely manner.

Your suggestions look really good, particularly with respect to being delta neutral. If you want to, feel free to comment more (either here or privately) with regard to how delta will change when the price of the underlying stock moves up or down, and/or when volatility changes. And how a person might want to respond to those changes.

I get some of the basics, such as delta being a proxy for the likelihood that an option may be in-the-money at expiration.

As a generalization, my preferred outcome for a covered call position is for the short option to be slightly IN-the-money as the option gets close to its expiration date. That has allowed me to roll over the option most effectively, in my experience thus far.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Did you make a claim for urinating on your seat? The smell will never go away if you dont get it cleaned professionally?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> @Christinebitg my sista friend, I see and sense from all of your past writings that you are indeed a clever gal. In fact, covered call writing is pseudo delta neutral, because you are hoping for a stock price rise towards the call strike you wrote at (collected premium at) but not necessarily cross over (because then your stock will be called away and of course I know you are aware of this). To be truly delta neutral you likely know this... you would need to sell 2 at the money calls (usually with a .5 delta to perfectly offset your long stock position). Or you could do some other variation if you move further out of the money.
> 
> I am writing to you because what you said ("I'll write calls against when their prices recover") is only part of the appropriate strategy. You may know this, so forgive me if this is the case, but you also want to sell calls (options) when volatility is high (aka the CBOE VIX). That is because the option price increases directly when the VIX moves dramatically higher. Therefore, you definitely should look to sell calls in your case when your stock starts moving up and down a LOT, because then you will collect more premium... which is what you want as a covered call writer. Naturally, I am sure you pick price levels where you are confident the stock will rise to (but not cross).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply....looks like you have a good handle on this and just wanted to share that irritating experience.

I don't mean to bring this up at a time like this, but..........Lakers are 2-1 and after today will be just one game from the Western Conference Championship. Just saying!!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

And the Chiefs are 4-0. Who’re the Lakers? Never heard of em


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> And the Chiefs are 4-0. Who're the Lakers? Never heard of em


And the Rams? Can you say 3-1? Looking forward to a showdown.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I have been getting loads of pings from JenCare Senior Health here lately. I have taken maybe four, generally no big deal. 

One guy couldn't get into the car, took absolutely forever. I was in a bad mood from running shit pings all day and, if this guy can barely walk, staff should have assisted him in (on another trip, they did). 

Got to the address (always in the hood) and his wife helped him out, criticizing where I parked (facing the correct direction on the street) with the vibe that it was my fault he had to take a ride my Civic home. 

About half of my EMS career was doing transport - basic runs like this to people on ventilators and multiple IV drips. 

But I was a paramedic, not an Uber X driver. We had insurance if somehow some old dude broke their hip or something and that was our job. 

I often thought that the patient would be better off (financially) using another method of transportation. So I am generally fine with the concept, but ONLY if the patient is able to ambulante without assistance. If this guy fell trying to squeeze in my car? Nah.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

dauction said:


> We are not personal Car attendants and are not required to help anyone in the car. All Riders need to be able to enter and exit the vehicle on their own or with the help of a PCA.
> 
> BTW YoungKim ... I swear you have more drama with your passengers than anyone I know. Chicago has a Million paratransit transportation services, don't feel bad turning down the ones that are far beyond above and beyond being a rideshare driver


 I agree!! They have medical transport for those in need!! I won't accept pax who can not enter and exit on their own. What would happen if you touched or hurt someone (not intentionally) they could sue you big time!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

*JUST DRIVE BY. cancel.*


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I hope in the near future, all wheelchair users get their special ride crevice and NOT Uber and Lyft.
We are not qualified to help them, specifically now with this Corona, we have to keep our distance from the passengers.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

dauction said:


> We are not personal Car attendants and are not required to help anyone in the car. All Riders need to be able to enter and exit the vehicle on their own or with the help of a PCA.
> 
> BTW YoungKim ... I swear you have more drama with your passengers than anyone I know. Chicago has a Million paratransit transportation services, don't feel bad turning down the ones that are far beyond above and beyond being a rideshare driver


Best advice ever. OP needs to heed it



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> WTF are you doing making pickups at 3am in Chicago? Are you trying to collect on a life insurance policy or something?
> 
> Was this a hospital pickup? If so, why would you take that ride at all?
> 
> ...


This would have been much more than $20 cleanup fee, because it is a biological emission (having fun here) and requires professional cleaning. Also, consider you have more down time because you need the seat to dry out. OP become more self-protective, because UBER dgaf about you.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Young Kim-I’m actually glad you wrote this. Now having gone through this mental scenario in my mind I will know exactly how I would handle it if I were to find myself in a similar situation. But gawd, the only chance of getting that seat really clean...unbolt it from the floor, tie a cinder block to it, toss it in a swimming pool for 25 hrs, fish it out and dry it. Maybe. Good luck bro.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I know a yellow taxi cab driver and he told me a story of a pax that called a taxi because he shat himself and didn’t want to stink up his own POV. The yellow cab driver turned the pax down even after a $60 tip offer.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I know a yellow taxi cab driver and he told me a story of a pax that called a taxi because he shat himself and didn't want to stink up his own POV. The yellow cab driver turned the pax down even after a $60 tip offer.


You can't make this shit up...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

mbd said:


> Walmart has seat covers for 15.00$, get two for the back.
> What is your acceptance and cancellation rate?


How do these protect against urine? If they just run it off into the carpet - good luck.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> How do these protect against urine? If they just run it off into the carpet - good luck.


It will not run it off into the carpet... seat cover has a leathery/ smooth covering , it will be like a puddle of water after rain :smiles:☔


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> @Johnny Mnemonic my UP.net brother. I have interacted with you many times here, and that was just too mean! My feelings are just too hurt because usually you are nicer to me, haha @ "co-dependent disorder"...
> 
> 
> @Wildgoose my friend, indeed he knew about the no front seat policy, and it was discussed so he tried to get into the front seat. Maybe if I insisted he would have gotten into my front seat. But urine in my front seat could have seemed worse to me.
> ...


She was making a terribly risky life choice and you aided her - not to mention "drove fast" ?above speed limit? YOU would have paid for the speeding ticket. She could have completely shut down and stopped breathing and then what would you do? Call 911, wait for them to answer, then wait for the ambulance. She could have died. Maybe you're expert at cpr, maybe not.

On a side note, you could buy giant dog pee pads (link below) and use them when it seems you have a leaky pax. tuck it into the back of your seat and hope it doesn't leak upward.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WDQGV3H/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Did you even collect a cleaning fee for the pee? $100-250?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

mbd said:


> It will not run it off into the carpet... seat cover has a leathery/ smooth covering , it will be like a puddle of water after rain :smiles:☔


Good luck with that!


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Trying to get in car at 3:13 am. Peeing out of bag...
> View attachment 512431
> 
> 
> ...


Could of just simply cancelled...you chose to pick up the passenger even after 11 minutes..then decide to shame the passenger on here..#dramaqueen.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Rav said:


> Could of just simply cancelled...you chose to pick up the passenger even after 11 minutes..then decide to shame the passenger on here..#dramaqueen.


@Rav, You are a very strange fellow, and your reading skills are not what they should be good sir on my post. I wasn't shaming anyone just sharing a very unique experience. If I was actually shaming it I would have taken photos of his face and revealed his real name. And then I would have made fun of him. I did not do any of these. I was just sharing an unfortunate encounter. I am guessing u are trolling me. Thanks for the comment, and drive safely out there!



tryingforthat5star said:


> Did you even collect a cleaning fee for the pee? $100-250?


@tryingforthat5star, no, I did not charge him the $100-250 cleaning fee because his appearance suggested that he was pretty broke. I did not want to add more insult to injury. Clearly he was on government disability period because of his handicap.



melusine3 said:


> She was making a terribly risky life choice and you aided her - not to mention "drove fast" ?above speed limit? YOU would have paid for the speeding ticket. She could have completely shut down and stopped breathing and then what would you do? Call 911, wait for them to answer, then wait for the ambulance. She could have died. Maybe you're expert at cpr, maybe not.
> 
> On a side note, you could buy giant dog pee pads (link below) and use them when it seems you have a leaky pax. tuck it into the back of your seat and hope it doesn't leak upward.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WDQGV3H/?tag=ubne0c-20


@melusine3 , yeah I did think about calling 911, but it wasn't like she completely stopped breathing. I definitely drove fast but not recklessly fast. I think the speed limit around lincoln park was about 30 and I think I might have been going maybe 40 no more than that.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> He obviously didn't remember you from before.
> 
> I have an aunt who's in an assisted living facility. She has almost no short term memory any more. I visited her a few years ago, and during those couple of hours, she asked me some questions more than once. I just patiently answered. There was no point in telling her we had already talked about that stuff -- she didn't remember that part of the conversation.


You make me miss my gran &#128557;. Her last years she would switch time periods throughout the conversation.

One minute it would be 1985 then 1996 then 2012 etc. She kept telling me about my uncle making too much noise downstairs.

I didn't have the heart to tell her she is in a ranch house and she hasn't lived in the house she was think of in almost 20 years.

Made it into her 90's, fully functional till her late 80's, tough ole gal that didn't take crap from no one.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I didn't have the heart to tell her she is in a ranch house and she hasn't lived in the house she was think of in almost 20 years.


It reminds me of when I was in junior high school.

I banged my head really hard in gym class one day. The next period was science class.

I was sitting in science class, but my head was playing the memory of Latin class that was the period before my gym class. Midway through that science class, I "came around" and realized I was in science class. Clearly it was a significant head injury.

Nowadays, they probably would have noticed that. Back then, nobody paid any attention.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I would have charged him shouldn't be taking an Uber if he can't keep his pee-poop safely out of a vehicle. I used to have remorse for customers like this but after 4 years and nearly 5000 rides doing this I lately don't lol.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> @Rav, You are a very strange fellow, and your reading skills are not what they should be good sir on my post. I wasn't shaming anyone just sharing a very unique experience. If I was actually shaming it I would have taken photos of his face and revealed his real name. And then I would have made fun of him. I did not do any of these. I was just sharing an unfortunate encounter. I am guessing u are trolling me. Thanks for the comment, and drive safely out there!
> 
> 
> @tryingforthat5star, no, I did not charge him the $100-250 cleaning fee because his appearance suggested that he was pretty broke. I did not want to add more insult to injury. Clearly he was on government disability period because of his handicap.
> ...


I worked in the medical field for many years before becoming a massage therapist. One thing I can tell you is it is astonishing how quickly a person with a breathing disorder can suddenly code (turn blue, stop breathing). You were risking her life on top of her own bad choice. I would have cancelled, insisted on calling 911 and informed Uber of the reason that she should be dropped from the platform.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> View attachment 512438
> 
> 
> Urine all over my backseat!
> ...


Report it to Uber with the pic. Get it detailed and fumigated and they'll reimburse you for it.


----------

